# I want to learn how to do 360's



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Linky

Especially This


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

DiscoStu said:


> Linky
> 
> Especially This


sweet ass videos. i guess i have a lot more i should learn before doing 360's i need to master all 4 180's first


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

BrianBlueMT said:


> sweet ass videos. i guess i have a lot more i should learn before doing 360's i need to master all 4 180's first


yea snowboard addictions video on spins is sikk! def helps to have all 4 180's under ur belt first. just remember to turn your head when ur trying ur 3's. your body isn't going to turn without your head!!!


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah snowboard addiction really have the best snowboard tuts. on utube. they explain everything and go in depth on the tricks, wich helps alot.
picked up a thing or two from mr. nev lapwood 

and for the 360, what i do when i hit 3s, is that i make a slight s turn before taking off, im riding down to the jump a bit on the right side, make a gentle carve so i get more on the left side, and as im at the bottom of the kicker, i make a slight s turn and take off straight. just turn my shoulders and grab a indy or something, keep my body position for as long as possible, keep my shoulders rotating, spot my landing and land. doesnt require any prewinding or just throwing yourself around. perhaps at smaller kickers and if ur new at it, prewind a bit so ull come around, and get used to it.

well this was a kind of pointless post, since a couple of others has already explained it, and since theres a excellent video link that explains it all in details 
anyway hope it helped


----------

